# USA allas lehetoseg



## Melitta (2004 Február 27)

Tobben kerestek munkat. Erdemes naluk erdeklodni mert mindig vannak ujabb lehetosegek.


CCUSA Állásbörze (Magyarország) - Szünidei munka magyar fiataloknak Amerikában! 

A Magyarországon 1990 óta jelenlev&amp;otilde; CCUSA szervezet hamarosan megrendezi az Els&amp;otilde; Állásbörzéjét Budapesten. 2004 január 21-én szerda délel&amp;otilde;tt 9 órától délután 2 óráig 7 amerikai munkaadó találkozik magyar fiatalokkal, hogy szünidei munkát ajánljon fel nekik vidámparkokban, nemzeti parkokban és más turisztikai-vendéglátóipari helyeken az USA-ban a 2004-es nyári szezon idején. Ezen a napon több, mint 100 álláslehet&amp;otilde;ség várja a fiatalokat! (A levél végén csatoljuk a munkadók listáját, valamint egy angol nyelv&amp;ucirc; ismertet&amp;otilde;t.) 

19 és 29 év közötti nappali tagozatos diákok jelentkezését várják, akik június elejét&amp;otilde;l augusztus végéig állnak rendelkezésre. A jelentkezési díjak tartalmazzák a Budapest-New York menettérti repül&amp;otilde;jegyet és a négyhónapos átfogó biztosítást. Fizetésként a résztvev&amp;otilde;k legalább mindenkori amerikai minimum órabért kapják. Az elmúlt évben több, mint 230 magyar fiatal utazott Amerikába a CCUSA programokon keresztül. Közülük sokan jelen lesznek az állásbörzén, hogy a munkadóknak segítsenek és, hogy információt adjanak az új jelentkez&amp;otilde;knek.

Akit érdekel a CCUSA program és szeretné meggyorsítani a jelentkezési folyamatot, már a börze el&amp;otilde;tt ki tud tölteni egy jelentkezési lapot, amelyet a 1-2447941-es telefonszámon, illetve a CCUSA Em&amp;otilde;d u. 2., Budapest, 1031., alatti postai címen lehet igényelni. A CCUSA a e-mail címen. Az érdekl&amp;otilde;d&amp;otilde;knek azt javasoljuk, hogy ne csak az Állásbörze napján és helyszínén jelentkezzenek, hanem azt megel&amp;otilde;z&amp;otilde;en is (minél hamarabb) keressenek minket elérhet&amp;otilde;ségeinken, vagy jelentkezzenek on-line a www.ccusa.com weboldalon, mert így sokkal több idejük lesz az interjúkra és a munkaadók megismerésére.


CCUSA Állásbörze Magyarországon
Január 21, Szerda
Le Meridian Hotel
Erzsebet ter 9-10, 1051 Budapest
Délel&amp;otilde;tt 9-t&amp;otilde;l délután 2-óráig


Ha részletesebb sajtóanyagot szeretne kérni az eseményr&amp;otilde;l, vagy érdekli a CCUSA program részletes tájékoztatója, kérem keressen fel minket a következ&amp;otilde; cimen:


Mike Mitchell CCUSA
Em&amp;otilde;d u. 2.
1031 Budapest
Tel/Fax: (1) 2447941 
E-mail: [email protected]
Web: www.ccusa.com 


Munkatársunk, Rasovszky Miklós szintén rendelkezésükre áll a 20-2572363 as mobilszámon. 


Work and travel in the USA and don&amp;#8217;t stress about finding a job! Mark your calendars now and come to the one and only CCUSA Job Fair. You will find out more details about the program, interview directly with Employers from major companies across America, and get your job right on the spot! 
1. Dorney Park and Wildwater Kingdom Allentown, PA 
2. Glacier Park, Inc. East Glacier, MT3. Grand Canyon Nat&amp;#8217;l Park Lodges Grand Canyon, AZ4. Jenkinson&amp;#8217;s Pavilion Pt. Pleasant Beach, NJ5. Recreational Enterprises Inc Laurel, MD6. Valleyfair Family Amusement Park Shakopee, MN7. Yellowstone Nat&amp;#8217;l Park Lodges Yellowstone NP, WY&amp;#8230;and more.

If you are interested in working in the US this summer, are a full-time student, between the ages of 19 and 29, and available from June 15th to September 1st, call now for more information, and a complete Application Package. We highly recommend you to check out and pre-register on our website and apply on-line, to plan ahead and avoid the rush that day.

When: Wednesday, January 21st 
9:00 AM to 2:00 PM 
Where: Le Meridien Hotel, Erzsebet ter 9-10 
1051 Budapest (Deak ter Metro) 
For more information contact:Mike Mitchell - CCUSA
Em&amp;otilde;d u. 2 1031 Budapest
Ph/Fax: (1) 244-7941 

E-mail: [email protected] 
Website: www.CCUSA.com

Serving Hungary Since 1990! 
Mike Mitchell
CCUSA Country Director - Hungary &amp; Austria

BUDAPEST -
Emod u. 2
1031 Budapest
Hungary
Ph/Fax: 36-1-2447941

SZENTENDRE -
Ady Endre ut 6
2000 Szentendre
Hungary
Ph/Fax: 36-26-311568

E-mail: [email protected]
Website: WWW.CCUSA.COM


----------



## Melitta (2004 Február 27)

Az allaspalyazatrol az alabbi linken lehet informaciot talalni:
http://www.bbc.co.uk/hungarian/cat1/archive/0402061748.shtml

---
A BBC Magyar Adása küls&amp;otilde; munkatársat keres az Amerikai Egyesült Államokban rendszeres tudósítások, interjúk, összeállítások elkészítésére. El&amp;otilde;ny, ha a jelentkez&amp;otilde; Washingtonban vagy New Yorkban él.

Jelentkezési feltételek:

- legalább egy év újságírói gyakorlat;

- kiváló magyar és angol nyelvtudás;

- kiváló mikrofonhang, akcentustól mentes magyar beszédkészség;

- széleskör&amp;ucirc; nemzetközi és magyar politikai-társadalmi ismeretek;

- készség közérthet&amp;otilde; hírelemzések elkészítésére;

- a BBC Magyar Adásának id&amp;otilde;pontjaihoz igazodó rugalmasság;

- határid&amp;otilde;k pontos betartására való képesség.


----------



## csocsike (2006 Január 15)

*Az USA vízumpolitikája 2001. szeptember 11-et követően igen megkeményedett. A szabadság és a demokrácia eredményeképp, olyan emberek is bejutottak a jenkik földjére, akik az ország ellenségeinek fanatikus fiai. Szeptember 11-e történelmet írt. Egy olyan világot változtatott meg, amely minden korábbi bevándorló álma volt. Lerombolta a szabadság addig sérthetetlennek hitt eszméjét. Amerika már a biztonságos jövőt kezdi építeni, és ezzel véget ért az amerikai legenda.* 

Ma már nem vár tárt karokkal mindenkit "Uncle Sam". Újjlenyomat ellenőrzés, megválaszolhatatlan, - és az USA törvényeiben járatlanok számára - sokszor érthetetlen kérdéseket tartalmazó nyomtatványok. A reptereken kaotikus állapotok, a követségek előtt sokszor kígyózó sorok, a konzulok személyes adataink mélységeibe vájkáló kérdései, ez a mai valóság. De mi lehet a gond velünk magyarokkal, kérdezhetjük, mi akik NATO és UNIO tagok is vagyunk. Az elmúlt pár évben jó ha minden 3.vízumkérelmet bírált el pozitívan az USA budapesti nagykövetsége. Természetesen ennek is igen megmagyarázható okai vannak. 
A nemzeti katasztrófa után létrehozott "Homeland Security" olyan rendszert épített fel, amely az Amerikai Egyesült Államok valamennyi hivatalos szervével állandó kapcsolatban van. A haza védelmének új stratégiája a prevenció, így logikusnak látszik, ha visszautasítják a vízumkérelmét a "nem megfelelő hazai kötődéssel rendelkező magyaroknak". Továbbá mindazoknak, akik az USA törvényei szerint nem kívánatos személyek: Persona Non Grata-k. A vízum kényszer indokolt fenntartását mindezek mellett nagyrészt, főleg azon honfitársainknak köszönhetjük, akik turista vízummal az USA-ba látogatva elfelejtenek visszajönni. Az igen nagy számú magyar kolóniák közt, egyre több azok száma, akik bűncselekmények elkövetésével próbálnak érvényesülni, illegális munkavállalóként, névházasságok kötésével próbálnak kint maradni. A vízumot az amerikai hatóságok nagyon komolyan veszik. Lejárta után az "overstayed" státusz már illegális és azonnali kitiltást von maga után. Ugyanígy a fekete munkavállalás, amelynek jogkövetkezményei közt szerepelhet, hogy valószínűleg soha többet nem kap USA vízumot az illető. Mi magyarok megszoktuk, hogy nem kell komolyan venni a kérdőívekre adott válaszainkat, úgysem néznek utána, igazat írtunk-e? Ez az idő már elmúlt, a vízumkérőlapon történt "linkeskedést" az amerikaiak nem díjazzák, a megadott információknak utánanéznek. Ha fiatal csinos lány vagy, ne lepődj meg ha szinte semmi esélyed sincs a vízumra, köszönhetően az államokban illegálisan dolgozó több ezer magyar táncos lánynak és call-girl-nek. Sok legális módja is van az amerikai beutazásnak, de a rémhírek miatt sokan a vízumnepperekhez fordulnak, mert már ilyen is van. Hasonló módon működnek, mint a földhivatali tulajdoni lapok beszerzését intéző "szakemberek". Az USA vízumot garantáltan elintézni tudó "profik" a legkülönbözőbb módszerekkel dolgoznak. Az ügyintézés díja váltzó: 100.000 HUF - 1.000.000 HUF- ig terjedhet. Persze garancia nincs, mivel a vízumok kiadását végző amerikai munkatársaktól idegen a korrupció. Így azok, akik a vízum „tuti” elintézését vállalják, sima csalók, akik maximum a procedúra menetét ismerik, személyes ismeretségük nincs, mert nem is lehet. Persze a rendszer így is becsapható, mert Amerika még mindig a bizalomra épít. Aki tehát a vízum ügyintézéséért valakinek fizet tovább generálja azt a folyamatot, ami odáig vezetett, hogy ma már mindenki gyanús, aki vízumért folyamodik. A korábbi 10. éves vízumok helyett a jelenlegi gyakorlat a maximum egy év, de legtöbbször csak az ott tartózkodás pontos idejére kapunk lehetőséget. Megérteni kizárólag csak akkor tudnánk 100%-osan az USA jelenlegi bevándorlási- és vízumpolitikáját, ha egy olyan tragédiát éltünk volna át, mint amilyen szeptember 11-e volt. Szerencsére a terrorveszély mindeddig elkerülte Magyarországot és a terrorizmus elleni harcban azzal segíthetünk, ha elfogadjuk az újonnan kialakult helyzet biztonsági kihívásait.


----------



## Melitta (2006 Április 26)

Felsőfokú végzettségű, angolul jól beszélő és az Egyesült Államokban továbbtanulni kívánó magyarok számára írt ki ösztöndíjpályázatot a 2007–2008-as tanévre a Fulbright magyar–amerikai oktatási csereprogram bizottság. Pályázni bármely tudományterületen lehet. A pályázatot május 10-ig angol nyelven kell eljuttatni a bizottsághoz. További információ a www.fulbright.hu címen. VG<!-- Továbbtanulási lehetőség Amerikában -->


----------



## luis enrique (2006 Augusztus 31)

de jó lenne


----------



## piciboszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

erről már lekéstünk


----------



## piciboszi (2006 Augusztus 31)

részemről meg vagyok elégedve a Mo-on lévő munkámmal


----------



## Gina_j (2007 Január 28)

Érdekelne mindenképpen ez a lehetőség is,csak azt gondolom USA-ba illetve hozzátok eljutni, nagyon sok pénz és igen magas nyelvtudás szükséges,hisze anélkül nem hiszem,hogy el tuda az ember boldogulni. Veszélyben érezném magam és kiszolgáltatottnak.Egy lakást sem tudnék egyedül bérelni vagy hasonló.


----------



## blinki (2007 Január 28)

Sziasztok ! 

Amerika engem is nagyon érdekel !
I adore America


----------



## blinki (2007 Január 28)

Gina j !

Én szivesen mennék veled ! És együtt bérelhetnénk lakást is !

Ketten csak ki tennénk egyet !

Ezt most halál komolyan mondom !


----------



## blinki (2007 Január 28)

Gina j nem mindenki beszél perfekt angolul , és mégis kint van . És sokan jól érzik magukat ! Aki nem beszél jól angolul az takarít , vagy pizzát hord ki . És eljár ingyenes angolra . Kezdetben a takarítói munka nekünk is megtenné . Aztán ha már jobban megy az angol , vállalhatnánk más munkát is !
Na mitszólsz hozzá ?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 28)

Ezt otthon is csinálhatnád, kb. ugyananni pénzért, kicsit alacsonyabb rezsivel. Megspórolhatod a repülőjeg árát.


----------



## blinki (2007 Január 28)

Furcsa, hogy ezt éppen te mondod , pont az aki maga is kint él . Távol a szülőhazájától ! 
Amerika a lehetőségek hazája, nem Magyarország ! Sok fiatal nem rendelkezik megfelelő anyagi háttérel , de viszont ők is akarnak boldogulni . Ők is vágynak saját házra , autóra, gyerekekre . Amihez az anyagiakat nem hiszem , hogy rövid időn belül előtudnák teremteni itthon. 
Szerintem te is többre tartod Amerikát , mint Magyarországot . Hiszen kint élsz !


----------



## Amigo (2007 Január 28)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Ezt otthon is csinálhatnád, kb. ugyananni pénzért, kicsit alacsonyabb rezsivel. Megspórolhatod a repülőjeg árát.


Baranyka,ez nemegeszen igy van.De ezt Neked is tudnod kellene.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 28)

blinki írta:


> Furcsa, hogy ezt éppen te mondod , pont az aki maga is kint él . Távol a szülőhazájától !
> Amerika a lehetőségek hazája, nem Magyarország ! Sok fiatal nem rendelkezik megfelelő anyagi háttérel , de viszont ők is akarnak boldogulni . Ők is vágynak saját házra , autóra, gyerekekre . Amihez az anyagiakat nem hiszem , hogy rövid időn belül előtudnák teremteni itthon.
> Szerintem te is többre tartod Amerikát , mint Magyarországot . Hiszen kint élsz !


 
Kedves Blinki és Amigo!
A félreértések elkerülése végett szeretnék néhány dolgot elmondani.

1. Nem "kint élek", hanem kint tanulok. Távol a szülőhazámtól, ami nagyon, nagyon hiányzik. Tanulni itt jobban tudok (doktori program, késő-középkor, anglisztika - elég speciális terület ahhoz, hogy otthon nehezebb legyen benne dolgozni)

2. Legszívesebben nevetnék azon, amit a házról-gyerekről-autóról mondtál. Évi kb. 13E- dollárból élek, ez havi kb. 1000. Ösztöndíj+havi 700-750 dollár fizetés. Ebből laknom kell valahol, ennem kell valamennyit, könyveket kell vennem és évente egyszer haza is kell mennem, ha nem akarok megkergülni. Szóval hogy nekem mit kellene tudnom a meggazdagodásról, a "lehetőségek hazájáról", azt, kedves Amigo, tessék rám bízni. Köszönöm.

3. A fentiekkel tisztában voltam, mikor kijöttem. A program 5 éves. Nem áll szándékomban több időt itt tölteni, mint amennyi szükséges ahhoz, hogy azzal foglalkozzam a megfelelő szinten, amivel szeretek - és amihez értek. 

4. Nem tartom többre Amerikát, mint Magyarországot. Legyen elég ennyi - ha részletekbe mennék, azt kimoderálnák.

5. Ha Te úgy gondolod, hogy Amerikában takarítással, angoltudás nélkül, a semmi közepén hamarabb lesz autód-házad-gyereked, mint Magyarországon, akkor menj. I was merely making an observation.


----------



## Rezso (2007 Január 29)

Ugy tunik, hogy 5 labdaval probaltok 3-an focizni 1 palyan, ugy, hogy azt sem tudjatok, ki kivel van. 

Engem csak az a kerdes nem hagy nyugodni mar egy ideje, hogy mi a fene vesz ra valakit, hogy 5 evet adjon az eletebol azert, hogy megtudja, mi tortent egy tobbszaz evvel ezelott elmult nehany szaz eves idoszakban? Es miutan megtudta, mit fog a tudasaval kezdeni? (ha megprobalod elmagyarazni, legyel velem a koagyu muszaki szakemberrel kimeletes )


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 29)

Rezso írta:


> Ugy tunik, hogy 5 labdaval probaltok 3-an focizni 1 palyan, ugy, hogy azt sem tudjatok, ki kivel van.
> 
> Engem csak az a kerdes nem hagy nyugodni mar egy ideje, hogy mi a fene vesz ra valakit, hogy 5 evet adjon az eletebol azert, hogy megtudja, mi tortent egy tobbszaz evvel ezelott elmult nehany szaz eves idoszakban? Es miutan megtudta, mit fog a tudasaval kezdeni? (ha megprobalod elmagyarazni, legyel velem a koagyu muszaki szakemberrel kimeletes )


 
Kedves Rezső,
itt az értelmiségi lúzer beszél. Tudod, nem lehet mindenkiből "kőagyú műszaki szakember". Öt évnél jóval többet akarok az általad emlegetett témára áldozni. Az a "néhány száz év" nekem megéri, hogy még pár évig ne legyen kocsim-házam. És igen, pont mivel saját bevallásod szerint "kőagyú" vagy, magyarázhatnám én neked még pár száz évig, milyen érzés volt a Bodleian Library-ben (Oxford, UK) 12. századi kéziratot olvasni, vagy akár itt a Robarts Library egy homályos zugában megfejteni a rejtélyt, hogy melyik francia könyvből vette egy szorgos londoni nyomdász azt a bizonyos fametszetet, 1505 körül... és miért kellett neki pont az a kép pont abba a könyvbe!
Miután megtudtam, megírom. Úgy, hogy a "kőagyú" is megértse - és belássa, hogy mégiscsak érdekes, ráadásul szép és igaz is. Nem gyógyítja meg a rákot, nem előzi meg a szívinfarktust, nem járul hozzá, hogy még nagyobbra dagadjon a fogyasztói buborékgazdaság. Én tuti nem fogok tőle meggazdagodni. De tartalmat ad a napjaimnak - rájuk fér, ház-autó-gyerek stb. híján... bár utána sem lesz felesleges.

Na, hát kellett neked provokálni??


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 29)

Rezso írta:


> Engem csak az a kerdes nem hagy nyugodni mar egy ideje, hogy ...


 
Spanky szavaival: "Hát miért nem szóltál???"


----------



## erwin27 (2007 Január 29)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Kedves Rezső,
> itt az értelmiségi lúzer beszél. Tudod, nem lehet mindenkiből "kőagyú műszaki szakember". Öt évnél jóval többet akarok az általad emlegetett témára áldozni. Az a "néhány száz év" nekem megéri, hogy még pár évig ne legyen kocsim-házam. És igen, pont mivel saját bevallásod szerint "kőagyú" vagy, magyarázhatnám én neked még pár száz évig, milyen érzés volt a Bodleian Library-ben (Oxford, UK) 12. századi kéziratot olvasni, vagy akár itt a Robarts Library egy homályos zugában megfejteni a rejtélyt, hogy melyik francia könyvből vette egy szorgos londoni nyomdász azt a bizonyos fametszetet, 1505 körül... és miért kellett neki pont az a kép pont abba a könyvbe!
> Miután megtudtam, megírom. Úgy, hogy a "kőagyú" is megértse - és belássa, hogy mégiscsak érdekes, ráadásul szép és igaz is. Nem gyógyítja meg a rákot, nem előzi meg a szívinfarktust, nem járul hozzá, hogy még nagyobbra dagadjon a fogyasztói buborékgazdaság. Én tuti nem fogok tőle meggazdagodni. De tartalmat ad a napjaimnak - rájuk fér, ház-autó-gyerek stb. híján... bár utána sem lesz felesleges.
> 
> Na, hát kellett neked provokálni??



Kedves Ágnes, sajnos nagyon kevesek vannak akik az ilyen "ezoterikus" rejtelmeken törik a fejüket. Van egy bizonyos kiváncsiság amit nem lehet pénzzel mérni ami egy különleges tudásvágyon alapúl. Ez kapcsolatot teremt egy bizonyos korral vagy személyiséggel. Ilyesvalamihez a "köagy" nem alkalmas mert ez csak technikai dolgokkal foglalkozik. Amit csinálsz ahhoz egy különleges történelmi empathia tartozik amit nem könnyü megtanúlni,de ha egyszer megtanulod akkor e rejtéjek megfejtése hivatásoddá válik amiért sokszor sokmindenröl lemondsz.

Köszönöm, hogy ezt az életfelfogást olyan jól fejezted ki velõs válaszodban.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 29)

Erwin, 
köszönöm a bátorítást. Nem "ezoterikus" dolog ez - kicsit olyasmi, mint a régészet. Egyébként több köze van a jelenhez, mint sokan gondolnák - de ez most már tényleg bonyolult lenne, megyek vissza kutakodni.


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 29)

E.Ágnes írta:


> 1. Nem "kint élek", hanem kint tanulok. (doktori program



aze annyira neajulj el magadtol a juofti mississaugai telepe
kb. egyenlo az ELTE mariagyudi nyari egyetemevel 
az itteni okos kolkok 25 evesen tulvannak a phd fokozaton


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 29)

Maligán írta:


> aze annyira neajulj el magadtol a juofti mississaugai telepe
> kb. egyenlo az ELTE mariagyudi nyari egyetemevel
> az itteni okos kolkok 25 evesen tulvannak a phd fokozaton


 
Kedves Maligán, ott nem tanulok, hanem tanítok. Tanulási tevékenységem a St George-ra koncentrálódik. Én még magyar okos kölköt aki 25 éves korára megszerezte a fokozatot, nem láttam (fizikai lehetetlenség). De Te nyilván jobban ismered nálam az egyetemi színvonalat Kanadában és Magyarországon! 
Egyébként nem vagyok elájulva magamtól. Szeretem, amit csinálok, ennyi az egész. Rezső kérdésére válaszoltam.


----------



## Rezso (2007 Január 29)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Spanky szavaival: "Hát miért nem szóltál???"



Mert nem mertem. Aztan nagy nehezen osszeszedtem minden batorsagomat, es mi lett az eredmenye? Szurokba-tollba lettem forgatva! 

Az, hogy valaki koagyu techie, nem feltetlenul azt jelenti, hogy nem erti meg, ha valaki 12. szazadi izeknek orul, csupan azt jelenti, hogy o nem tudna annak orulni. 

A koagyu techie pl. annak orul, hogy lehetove teszi, hogy internetezz, telefonalj, repulojegyet rendelj vissza a 12. szazadba, es a kutatasi eredmenyeidet emailben megoszd masokkal. 
Meg annak is orul, hogy az altalad megvetett fogyasztoi tarsadalom reven jo sok penzt keres, majd alantas fogyasztokent ezt mindet szines uveggyongyokre kolti es ezzel hulyen visszaforgatja a penzt az alantas fogyasztoi tarsadalom legnagyobb oromere. Es meg annak is orul, hogy ebbol a megvetett penzbol egyetemi tandij kepeben juttat a 12. szazadi valaminek a kutatasara, a demokracia fenntartasara, es az erdei allatok veszettseg elleni immunizalasara. 

Nem kell harapnod rogton, nem provokacionak szantam a kerdest.


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 30)

Rezső - senki nem forgatott szurokba-tollba, és nem vetett meg. Én legalábbis nem. (Nem téged szólítottak fel arra, hogy ne légy elájulva magadtól...) A "kőagyú" szót Te használtad, azért is tettem idézőjelbe. Kérdeztél, válaszoltam. A 12. századi nemtudommik köszönik, jól vannak.
A fogyasztós dolgot pedig nem azért írtam, mert magam nem fogyasztok. Dehogynem. Ajjaj. És köszi a repülőjegyet meg a telefont. 

Ne haragudj, nem akartam megsérteni az érzéseidet, bár valami azt súgja, nem vagyok abban a helyzetben, hogy a lenézésem (ha lenne - ti. nincs!) sokat számítana...


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 30)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Kedves Rezső,
> itt az értelmiségi lúzer beszél. Tudod, nem lehet mindenkiből "kőagyú műszaki szakember". Öt évnél jóval többet akarok az általad emlegetett témára áldozni. Az a "néhány száz év" nekem megéri, hogy még pár évig ne legyen kocsim-házam. És igen, pont mivel saját bevallásod szerint "kőagyú" vagy, magyarázhatnám én neked még pár száz évig, milyen érzés volt a Bodleian Library-ben (Oxford, UK) 12. századi kéziratot olvasni, vagy akár itt a Robarts Library egy homályos zugában megfejteni a rejtélyt, hogy melyik francia könyvből vette egy szorgos londoni nyomdász azt a bizonyos fametszetet, 1505 körül... és miért kellett neki pont az a kép pont abba a könyvbe!
> Miután megtudtam, megírom. Úgy, hogy a "kőagyú" is megértse - és belássa, hogy mégiscsak érdekes, ráadásul szép és igaz is. Nem gyógyítja meg a rákot, nem előzi meg a szívinfarktust, nem járul hozzá, hogy még nagyobbra dagadjon a fogyasztói buborékgazdaság. Én tuti nem fogok tőle meggazdagodni. De tartalmat ad a napjaimnak - rájuk fér, ház-autó-gyerek stb. híján... bár utána sem lesz felesleges.
> 
> Na, hát kellett neked provokálni??



Ági, én ezt mind értem, talán már csak azért is, mert egy filozófia diplomám is van. Az meg kb. ugyanannyira gyógyítja a rákot, mint a te kutatásod.

Viszont, az tényleg érdekel, hogy miután hazakecmeregsz, mi a jó fenét fogsz kezdeni itthon egy ilyen végzettséggel. Vagy már van helyed az MTA-ba??? :shock:

A kérdésem komoly, nincs benne semmi rosszindulat, gúny vagy egyéb.

A filozófia dipit hobbiból szereztem, tulajdonképpen, tökéletesen hasznosíthatatlan itthon .... :?


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 30)

Szia Forgószél,
kérdésedre válaszolva: nem, nincs helsyem az MTA-ba, de azért remélem, nem az az egyetlen hely otthon, ahol lesz egy szék a püspökfalatom alá. Egyébként odahaza, mikor a tanáraimmal megosztottam a terveimet, ők is ezzel biztattak - minden attól függ, hogyan szervezem az életemet az előttem álló időszakban. 
Személyes véleményem az (de kérlek, félre ne értsd!!!), hogy a "hobbiból" megszerzett diploma a legkevésbé esélyes a munkaerőpiacon, minden területen.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 30)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Szia Forgószél,
> kérdésedre válaszolva: nem, nincs helsyem az MTA-ba, de azért remélem, nem az az egyetlen hely otthon, ahol lesz egy szék a püspökfalatom alá. Egyébként odahaza, mikor a tanáraimmal megosztottam a terveimet, ők is ezzel biztattak - minden attól függ, hogyan szervezem az életemet az előttem álló időszakban.
> Személyes véleményem az (de kérlek, félre ne értsd!!!), hogy a "hobbiból" megszerzett diploma a legkevésbé esélyes a munkaerőpiacon, minden területen.



Amikor 18 évesen felvételiztem a JATE, filozófia szakára, végül, azért adtam be üresen a papírt, mert szó szerint megijedtem a dologtól. Míg ugyanis, egy esztergályos a végzése után beáll az esztergapad mögé dolgozni, vagy egy tanár katedrára áll és tanít, addig egy filozófus mi a francot csinál a filozófia diplomájával???? 

Így, végül csak a harmadik dipim lett a filozófia és inkább a kíváncsiság hajtott, már jóval túl a 18-on, mint az, hogy nekem majd ezzel a dipivel kell állást keresnem, amiből majd eltartom magam.

És most, majdnem 30 éves fejjel sem látom a fényt az alagút végén, ha a filozófiáról van pl. szó. A tanítás az nem az én asztalaom, a valószínűség számítást már előttem kitalálták .... stb.

Szóval, hova és minek tudsz majd elhelyezkedni, ahol annyi pénzt kapsz a tudásodért, hogy ki tudd fizetni a gázszámlát. Legalábbis itthon, mivel itthon nincsen túl sok gazdag kutatási project ... :?


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 30)

Maligán írta:


> aze annyira neajulj el magadtol a juofti mississaugai telepe
> kb. egyenlo az ELTE mariagyudi nyari egyetemevel
> az itteni okos kolkok 25 evesen tulvannak a phd fokozaton



Remelhetoleg, ezt egy olyan szemely irta, aki maximum (!) 25 eves es minimum (!) PhD-fokozata van ! Mert maskepp, ugye, honnan a joga hozza...? 



E.Ágnes írta:


> ....... Én még magyar okos kölköt aki 25 éves korára megszerezte a fokozatot, nem láttam (fizikai lehetetlenség). De Te nyilván jobban ismered nálam az egyetemi színvonalat Kanadában és Magyarországon! ......



Haaat, eppenseggel azert nem lehetetlenseg. Normalis korulmenyek kozott (vagyis: doktori szigorlat, disszertacio benyujtasa+megvedese utan) megkaphatjak hat (6!) szemeszter un. doktoriskolai tanulmanyok utan. (Tudtommal, MO.-n is '93-tol). Tehat, ha utanaszamolsz, nagyon szuken ugyan, de valahogy belefer . H. mekkorara emelkedik az ilyen "feher-hollok" szama, az mar mas tal teszta...


----------



## ghiottone (2007 Január 30)

Csatlakoznék az előttem felszólalóhoz,
nálunk,ha elvégzed a jogi egyetemet ha minden jól ment(nem késtél évet, nem húztak meg az általánosban, gimiben, egyetemen, nem kelett halasztanod) akkor 23 vagy. Utána jelentkezel a phd képzésre, amit megcsinálhatsz akkár 1 év alatt is -így már 14 évesen phd. dr. lettél. Utána meg szinte felkopik az állad az itteni fizetésektől.


----------



## ghiottone (2007 Január 30)

Nem, nem, nem, és nem! Az nem 14 akart lenni, hanem 24 de aki tud számolni az úgyis rájött! :kaboom:


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 30)

ghiottone írta:


> Csatlakoznék az előttem felszólalóhoz,
> nálunk,ha elvégzed a jogi egyetemet ha minden jól ment(nem késtél évet, nem húztak meg az általánosban, gimiben, egyetemen, nem kelett halasztanod) akkor 23 vagy. Utána jelentkezel a phd képzésre, amit megcsinálhatsz akkár 1 év alatt is -így már 14 évesen phd. dr. lettél. Utána meg szinte felkopik az állad az itteni fizetésektől.



Egy ev alatt PhD-fokozat...???  Magyarorszagon ???  Na, ne viccelj mar ! Hisz akkor a fel vilag Mo-n vegezne a PhD-t. 6 szemeszter. Nem 2. Hat ! Szamolj csak utana... A tovabbi soraiddal 1etertek - sajnos


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 30)

La Pantera írta:


> Remelhetoleg, ezt egy olyan szemely irta, aki maximum (!) 25 eves es minimum (!) PhD-fokozata van ! Mert maskepp, ugye, honnan a joga hozza...?
> 
> 
> 
> Haaat, eppenseggel azert nem lehetetlenseg. Normalis korulmenyek kozott (vagyis: doktori szigorlat, disszertacio benyujtasa+megvedese utan) megkaphatjak hat (6!) szemeszter un. doktoriskolai tanulmanyok utan. (Tudtommal, MO.-n is '93-tol). Tehat, ha utanaszamolsz, nagyon szuken ugyan, de valahogy belefer . H. mekkorara emelkedik az ilyen "feher-hollok" szama, az mar mas tal teszta...


 
Könyörgöm. 23 évesen diploma. OK, felvettek doktori iskolába. Aki a kurzusokat, doktori szigorlatokat, kutatással töltött hosszú időszakokat
és komolyabb publikációkat besűríti két évbe, annak a doktori fokozata annyit is ér. Persze, doktori iskolája válogatja. Nekem itt min. 4 évembe fog kerülni - ebből 2 kurzusok és szigorlatok, 2 a disszertáció megírása és megvédése. Persze, színvonal kérdése, de én még olyan PhD iskoláról se itt, se otthon nem hallottam, ami két esztendő alatt fokozatot ad. Bölcsész vagyok egyébként, nem jogász, ghiottone.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Január 30)

Van 2 éves PhD Magyarországon...

De ha kicsit megnézitek a topic címét...hát, nemigazán erről szól. Szerintem nyissatok új témát, ha a tanulmányokról szeretnétek eszmecserét folytatni, ide pedig had írjanak olyanok, akiket tényleg az adott téma érdekel.


----------



## elvira (2007 Január 30)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Van 2 éves PhD Magyarországon...
> 
> De ha kicsit megnézitek a topic címét...hát, nemigazán erről szól. Szerintem nyissatok új témát, ha a tanulmáynokról szeretnétek eszmecserét folytatni, ide pedig had írjanak olyanok, akiket tényleg az adott téma érdekel.


puff neki:d rakj rendet puszim


----------



## La Pantera (2007 Január 30)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Könyörgöm. 23 évesen diploma. OK, felvettek doktori iskolába. Aki a kurzusokat, doktori szigorlatokat, kutatással töltött hosszú időszakokat
> és komolyabb publikációkat besűríti két évbe, annak a doktori fokozata annyit is ér. Persze, doktori iskolája válogatja. Nekem itt min. 4 évembe fog kerülni - ebből 2 kurzusok és szigorlatok, 2 a disszertáció megírása és megvédése. Persze, színvonal kérdése, de én még olyan PhD iskoláról se itt, se otthon nem hallottam, ami két esztendő alatt fokozatot ad. Bölcsész vagyok egyébként, nem jogász, ghiottone.



Ezt most nekem irtad v. Ghiottone-nak...?  Mind1.
Szoval : nem vitazni akarok. Van ket egyetemi diplomam. A masodikat summa cum vegeztem. Es NEM az anyanyelvemen (->kifeledtem, pedig fontos). Gondolom tudod , mirol beszelek, ezert reszletekbe nem bocsatkozom. Rendszerint olyasmibe szoktam belepofazni, amihez ertek. Amihez nem, annak v. utananezek, v. hallgatok. Nem azt irtam, h. mindenhol a vilagon egyforma a rendszer. Persze, lehet tobb is, mint 6 szemeszter. 
Az intelligencia, ertelem nem azt jelenti, h. az embernek mindig mindenaron igaza kell legyen, hanem azt, h. el tudja ismerni, ha tevedett.
Reszemrol ez a tema lezarva. Ez a topic nem a PhD-rol szol - tudtommal.

Boldog szuletesnapot.


----------



## ghiottone (2007 Január 30)

La Pantera írta:


> Egy ev alatt PhD-fokozat...???  Magyarorszagon ???  Na, ne viccelj mar ! Hisz akkor a fel vilag Mo-n vegezne a PhD-t. 6 szemeszter. Nem 2. Hat ! Szamolj csak utana... A tovabbi soraiddal 1etertek - sajnos


 
Lehet, hogy igazad lesz, és nem 1 év de van egy barátom aki phd-zik meg valami német nyelvi képzést is végez emelett és mintha arra emlékeznék, hogy 1 év alatt akarja megcsinálni. Na jó lehet, hogy 2 év, de eléggé nagy koponya a srác- 1 évig volt kint Jénában + még melette nyugodtan hozta az ELTÉN is a vizsgáit. 
Holnapra megkérdezem, hülyeségeket tényleg nem akarok írni! 


*Elnézést a topichoz ennek tényleg nincs köze!*
_Töröljétek, ha úgy látjátok és bocsi!! _


----------



## E.Ágnes (2007 Január 30)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Szerintem nyissatok új témát, ha a tanulmáynokról szeretnétek eszmecserét folytatni, ide pedig had írjanak olyanok, akiket tényleg az adott téma érdekel.


 
Tökéletesen igazad van, Puszedliufo. 
Ami az USA-beli lehetőségeket illeti, én csak azt hallom mindenfelől, hogy bármilyen irányú/fokú is a végzettsége vkinek, Észak-Amerikának a specializált emberek kellenek - tehát minél kevesebb dologhoz értesz minél jobban, annál nagyobbak az esélyeid. Szóval aki ki akar menni, annak nem érdemes túl sokfajta területet felsorolni a CV-jén.  
ÉS, az európai munkaerő állítólag keresett a felsőoktatásban, de gondolom, másutt is. 

ezzel vissza is lehetne térni becses személyemről a topikhoz - köszi, Pusz - kedves moderátor, ha gondolod, szerintem töröld nyugodtan ezeket az egocentrikus megnyilvánulásokat!


----------



## Maligán (2007 Január 30)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Én még magyar okos kölköt aki 25 éves korára megszerezte a fokozatot, nem láttam (fizikai lehetetlenség). De Te nyilván jobban ismered nálam az egyetemi színvonalat Kanadában és Magyarországon!


 a karacsony elotti fiatalok partyjan / a Magyar Hazban/ minimum vagy ottel 
talalkozhattal volna ha szora meltatnak ...
igen En nyilvan ! es tokeletesen ismerem a canadai egyetemi szinvonalat azert mert ... de a magyarorszagihoz is van szerencsem...

nos attol ,hogy te valamit fizikai lehetetlensegnek kinyilvanitasz az meg nem az ! az csak azt jelenti , hogy hianyos az informaciod! :4:


----------



## Melitta (2007 Január 30)

Sok okos kolok van pedig.
A kozepiskolat is elobb be lehet fejezni aki + nyari suliba minden evben + targyat vesz fel.
Az en egyik lanyom tobbed magaval 17 evesen fejezte be a kozepiskolat es ugy mentek egyetemre.
Leirni nem lehet annyi fele lehetoseg van a tovabb tanulasra.


----------



## Forgoszel (2007 Január 30)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Tökéletesen igazad van, Puszedliufo.
> Ami az USA-beli lehetőségeket illeti, én csak azt hallom mindenfelől, hogy bármilyen irányú/fokú is a végzettsége vkinek, Észak-Amerikának a specializált emberek kellenek - tehát minél kevesebb dologhoz értesz minél jobban, annál nagyobbak az esélyeid. Szóval aki ki akar menni, annak nem érdemes túl sokfajta területet felsorolni a CV-jén.
> ÉS, az európai munkaerő állítólag keresett a felsőoktatásban, de gondolom, másutt is.
> 
> ezzel vissza is lehetne térni becses személyemről a topikhoz - köszi, Pusz - kedves moderátor, ha gondolod, szerintem töröld nyugodtan ezeket az egocentrikus megnyilvánulásokat!



Izé ... akkor meg is kértem Csöcsikét, hogy a nem idevaló postokat dobja át a Magyar oktatás topikba Ott, senkit sem fog zavarni ... legalábbis, remélem


----------



## Mrs. Julius (2007 Január 31)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Észak-Amerikának a specializált emberek kellenek - tehát minél kevesebb dologhoz értesz minél jobban, annál nagyobbak az esélyeid. Szóval aki ki akar menni, annak nem érdemes túl sokfajta területet felsorolni a CV-jén.


Utolso mondatnak ebben a temaban (mielött kapok a fejemre):

Ha valaki Ny-EU-ban akar allast keresni, ez itt is igy van. Spezialistakra, több nyelvtudassal nagy igeny van !


----------



## octavia34 (2007 Április 16)

*Nem allas, hanem vallakozas*

Csak ugy halkan jegyzem meg, hogy akiben van egy kis spiritusz, az nyugodtan csinalhatja vallalkozokent is amit alkalmazottkent. Otthon ugyeber ezt igencsak vakargatta (vagy meg most is piszkalja) az APEcH, de itt az US-ban nem problema. 
Csak egy par egyszeru pl : takaritas: 7-8 dolcsi vagy 20-25 dolcsi
ezermester 10-15 vagy 30-50 dolcsi 
Autoszerelo 15 vagy 60-70 dolcsi ugye nem mindegy? 

Persze itt is az elejen utannajaras, reklamozas, biztositasok megkote lelombozhatja az elso lelkesedest, de kitartassal igencsak megeri valami tulelo melo melett az ember sjat kis vallalkozasat epiteni.


----------



## csillag1970 (2007 Augusztus 22)

octavia34 írta:


> Csak ugy halkan jegyzem meg, hogy akiben van egy kis spiritusz, az nyugodtan csinalhatja vallalkozokent is amit alkalmazottkent. Otthon ugyeber ezt igencsak vakargatta (vagy meg most is piszkalja) az APEcH, de itt az US-ban nem problema.
> Csak egy par egyszeru pl : takaritas: 7-8 dolcsi vagy 20-25 dolcsi
> ezermester 10-15 vagy 30-50 dolcsi
> Autoszerelo 15 vagy 60-70 dolcsi ugye nem mindegy?
> ...


 

Kedves Octavia34!

Szeretnélek megkérdezni, hogy az USAban ilyen "kis"vállalkozást mennyiből lehet létrehozni?? Ez bevándorlási szempontból használható valamire??Teszem azt, valaki "céget" alapít (de nem az USD 100.000 befektetői verzióban) és "kihívja magát", mondván van munkahelye. Ha szükséges, bevonva a vállalkozásba egy US állampolgárt??? Nagyon nagy ostobaságot írtam??? 

Köszönöm előre is,
csillag1970


----------



## octavia34 (2007 Augusztus 22)

Kedves Csillag,

Egy kft-t 105 dolcsibol lehet csinalni a mi allamunkban. Altalanossagban konnyebb vallalkozni mint otthon. Mondjuk konyvelovel egyutt, meg postafiok egy szuk ezresre tennem az elso ev koltseget. Persze ez egy mezitlabas, egyszeru vallakozas.
Sajnos bevandorlasi szempontbol nem sokat jelent, ha az embernek egy kisvallalkozasa van.
Nem szukseges bevenni US allampolgat, barki vallalkozhat. A statusz viszont kulon tema.

udv,


----------



## juanm4306 (2007 Október 10)

Gina!

Én szivesen mennék veled !


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 2)

*Hitel és project finanszírozási ügyintéző.

**Feladatok:* A jelölt, feladatai közt a helyi bankokkal való kapcsolat ápolása, a kliensek ügyeinek figyelemmel kísérése. A fő feladat, mivel cégünk most kerül bejegyzésre Kaliforniában, az U.S. és Kanadai bankoknál a kapcsolatok kiépítése. A bankok termékeinek bekérése. Ha ügyfeleket toboroz, akkor vállaljuk, neki, hogy az ügyfeleit képviseljük, az európai bankoknál, befektetéseit, project finanszírozásait, európai terjeszkedését és üzleti kapcsolatainak kiépítését.

*Követelmények:* Minimum, az európai iskolai rendszer érettségiének megfelelő iskolai végzettség, erkölcsi bizonyítványnak a kanadai vagy az US megfelelője, önéletrajz, angol és magyar nyelven, és útlevél másolat, amellyel leellenőrizhetjük személyazonosságát, mind az amerikai, kanadai, európai hatóságoknál. (Ez szükséges, mivel erősen bizalmi állásról van szó).

*Előny:* gazdasági érettségi, a hitel és project finanszírozási ügyletekben jártasság, pénzügyi ismeretek, banki kapcsolatok

*Munkavégzés helye:* Helyben. Amerikai állampolgárnál az US. Kanadainál, pedig Kanada, szűkebb értelemben, a lakóhelyük (város).


*Munkához való segítségnyújtás*: Kiterjedt európai és ázsiai banki kapcsolatok. Európai helyismeret, további kapcsolatok építőipar, kereskedelem, cégmenedzselés, európai ingatlan adás-vétel. 



*Juttatások: *Alkalmazottként fix+jutalék (tb, adózás, esetleges orvosi költségek). 
Vállalkozói formában sikerdíj, a projekt hitelösszegének fél %-a (projektek, 200 millióstól-több milliárdos HUF ( 1 millió €-100 millió €-ig terjedelműek lehetnek)

*Biztonsági kikötések:* A leendő munkatársra, a svájci banktitokról szóló rendelkezések lesznek érvényesek. Ezek be nem tartása, azonnali felmondást von maga után, bárminemű ellenszolgáltatás nélkül, ha a vétsége beigazolódik. Amennyiben vétlen, úgy munkaviszonya nálunk nem változik. 
Viszont ha jelenesetben nem a munkatársunk aki hibázott, a vétséget elkövetőnek, a svájci munkaköltségeknek megfelelően kiszámlázunk, amennyiben fény derül kilétére (ez 100 000€-tól kezdődik).

Azaz, amennyiben valaki úgy gondolja, hogy szeretne, velünk dolgozni, nálunk, ha elfogadja ezen szigorú biztonsági intézkedéseket, - ami szerintem nem sok - akkor nem sok gondja lesz. Munka az van dögivel:razz:


----------



## romesz (2008 Június 2)

EUHun írta:


> Munka az van dögivel:razz:



A hirdetesbol kimaradt a ceg informacio es a kompenzalas. Plusz a juttatasok.


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 5)

romesz írta:


> A hirdetesbol kimaradt a ceg informacio es a kompenzalas. Plusz a juttatasok.



Kaliforniai székhelyű, de európai Rt. Projektfinanszírozás és Speciális Befektetési Program a fő profil. (on-shore)

A kompenzáció, szerintem benne van

Egy sikeresen lezárult ügylet 0,5%. Elég sok nagyügyletünk van.
Számold ki, hogy a minimál beruházási összeg 0,5% mennyi és mennyi a maximális beruházási összeg 0,5%-a.

1 millió - 100 millió €, 0,5%-a


Az sem gond, ha már ezen a területen van, dolgozik a jelentkező, vagy cége van. Akkor partneri szerződést kötünk. Mi ajánljuk az Ő termékeit, Ő meg a miénket. A világ 25 legnagyobb bankja a partnerünk. Ezek nagyrésze európai alapítású és székhelyű.


----------



## EUHun (2008 Június 16)

Üdv, tudnátok egy-két jó amerikai hírdetési oldalt ajánlani, különösen az álláshírdetési oldal jönne jól.


----------



## romesz (2010 Február 11)

EUHun írta:


> Üdv, tudnátok egy-két jó amerikai hírdetési oldalt ajánlani, különösen az álláshírdetési oldal jönne jól.



a usajobs es a monster a legjobb allas kereso oldalak.


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Június 4)

octavia34 írta:


> Kedves Csillag,
> 
> Egy kft-t 105 dolcsibol lehet csinalni a mi allamunkban. Altalanossagban konnyebb vallalkozni mint otthon. Mondjuk konyvelovel egyutt, meg postafiok egy szuk ezresre tennem az elso ev koltseget. Persze ez egy mezitlabas, egyszeru vallakozas.
> Sajnos bevandorlasi szempontbol nem sokat jelent, ha az embernek egy kisvallalkozasa van.
> ...




ha alapitok ott egy vállalkozást, mondjuk egy boltot, akkor hogyan tudok ott lenni hogy a boltot vigyem is??


----------



## FLAMINGO (2010 Június 5)

adamsky71 írta:


> octavia34 írta:
> 
> 
> > Kedves Csillag,
> ...


Talán pont fordítva: előbb légy ott, hogy alapíthass!
A logika is ezt diktálja. (Az, hogy távolról - közvetítőn/ügyvéden keresztül teszed - a bevándorlásra nem jogosít fel.


----------



## red.ronika (2010 Június 6)

sziasztok
amerikába álláslehetőségekkel kapcsolatban szeretném kérdezni ha van valakinek pár gondolata amit megosztana velem? csak pozitív hozzáállást kérek


----------



## adamsky71 (2010 Június 7)

FLAMINGO írta:


> Talán pont fordítva: előbb légy ott, hogy alapíthass!
> A logika is ezt diktálja. (Az, hogy távolról - közvetítőn/ügyvéden keresztül teszed - a bevándorlásra nem jogosít fel.




tesom kinn van amerikai , amerikai állampolgár, igy rajta keresztül csinálnám


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

red.ronika írta:


> sziasztok
> amerikába álláslehetőségekkel kapcsolatban szeretném kérdezni ha van valakinek pár gondolata amit megosztana velem? csak pozitív hozzáállást kérek



Most a valsag miatt nem tul jo a helyzet, sok atveres van, de sok valodi munka is. Ezek persze nem (feltetlen) a legkonnyebbek. Szerintem aki nagyon akar es bevallalos biztosan talal valamit  Barmilyen konkret kerdes?


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

Mrs. Julius írta:


> Utolso mondatnak ebben a temaban (mielött kapok a fejemre):
> 
> Ha valaki Ny-EU-ban akar allast keresni, ez itt is igy van. Spezialistakra, több nyelvtudassal nagy igeny van !



Nem baj a sok mindenhez ertesz, de a CV-t mindig az adott allashoz (munkakorhoz) igazitasd  Amugy mindenhol szakemberek kellenek a vilagon. Termeszetesen aki nem beszeli az adott nyelvet sokra ne szamitson.


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

blinki írta:


> Gina j nem mindenki beszél perfekt angolul , és mégis kint van . És sokan jól érzik magukat ! Aki nem beszél jól angolul az takarít , vagy pizzát hord ki . És eljár ingyenes angolra . Kezdetben a takarítói munka nekünk is megtenné . Aztán ha már jobban megy az angol , vállalhatnánk más munkát is !
> Na mitszólsz hozzá ?



Egyetertek a dologgal. Bar feketen lenyegesen nehezebb munkat talani, foleg jot, de nem lehetetlen.


----------



## ujbeszel (2010 Július 25)

E.Ágnes írta:


> Ezt otthon is csinálhatnád, kb. ugyananni pénzért, kicsit alacsonyabb rezsivel. Megspórolhatod a repülőjeg árát.



Azert ezzel erosen vitaba lehet szallni. Az USAban jelenleg az oraber olyan 9-10 USD/hour (ezt feketen siman meg lehet keresni) ha vegig dolgozod a 40 orat - vagy tobbet (sajnos a valsag miatt van ahol kevesebbet) akkor azert megvan heti 360-400 USD. Ez olyan 85000 HUF-nak felel meg HETENTE! Ez majdnem egy havi fizu Magyarorszagon (ne feledjuk feketen nem fizetsz adot). Persze egyedul berelni apartmant nem olcso de ha tobben osszealltok akkor meg lehet mar uszni eleg jol. Benzik/kaja sztem olcsobbak mint Magyarorszagon (igaz eleg reg voltam mar).

Persze ez csak az en velemenyem, tapasztalatom. De a hitelesseg kedvejert (hatha valaki infot keres errol) gondoltam leirom.


----------



## Lena12 (2010 Szeptember 17)

Sziasztok!
Úgy látom ez a topic elég aktív,úgyhogy itt tenném fel a kérdéseimet,hátha tud valaki érdemben válaszolni.
Előre is köszi!
Szóval,mi a helyzet USA-ban a munkával,lehet dolgozni mostanában?
A kereseti lehetőség milyen arányban áll a megélhetéssel?
Ha turistaként tartózkodik valaki kint,a gyereke járhat ingyen public schoolba?
Kintről lehet tanulóvízumot intézni?

Bocsánat a sok kérdésért,de annyi mindent hall az ember és ki tudja mi a valóság,hátha jár erre valaki,aki tapasztalatból tudja mi az igazság.


----------



## inddor (2010 Szeptember 20)

Sziasztok!

Szeretném meg kérdezni,hogy milyen papirok kellenek a kinti munkához és tanuláshoz?
Tudtok olyan oldalt ahol lehetne usa beli munkákat találni?


----------



## Gina_j (2010 December 15)

Még mindig?
 Akkor írhatnál



blinki írta:


> Gina j !
> 
> Én szivesen mennék veled ! És együtt bérelhetnénk lakást is !
> 
> ...


----------



## zozo90X (2010 December 17)

Valaki tid olyan állást, mely nem végzttséghez kötött és olyannak is jó, aki jól beszél angolul de nincs papírja róla?


----------



## Bundikenyér (2010 December 30)

Sziasztok!

Tudtok olyan webcímet, céget vagy szolgáltatót, ami állásokat kínál külföldi diplomásoknak. Láttam jópár fizetős oldalt, de nem nagyon akarok bedőlni hogy jók-e bármire vagy sem...
Van valakinek tapasztalata ilyennel kapcsolatban?

Üdv


----------



## campona (2011 Január 19)

*Munkavallalas az USA-ban !!!*



Bundikenyér írta:


> Sziasztok!
> 
> Tudtok olyan webcímet, céget vagy szolgáltatót, ami állásokat kínál külföldi diplomásoknak. Láttam jópár fizetős oldalt, de nem nagyon akarok bedőlni hogy jók-e bármire vagy sem...
> Van valakinek tapasztalata ilyennel kapcsolatban?
> ...



http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/us...nnel=13ad2f8b69583210VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD

http://www.uscis.gov/portal/site/us...nnel=d1d333e559274210VgnVCM100000082ca60aRCRD


----------



## Hank (2011 Május 27)

*Álláslehetőségek*

*IT-hez / webhoszting-hoz kapcsolódó álláslehetőségek egy feltörekvő, elismert amerikai webhoszting cégnél. *_(A cég nevét azért nem írom le, nehogy valaki céges reklámnak vélje és szabálysértsnek minősüljön. A megadott linken azonnal olvasható a cég neve is.)_

Fontos: Mivel a cég sikeres pályázóknak (szükség esetén) segítséget nyújt a költözéshez, ezért nem csak az USA területéről várják a jelentkezőket, így akár jelenleg Kanadában élő munkavállaló is szóba jöhet.



Lehetséges munkahelyek:

Austin, Texas
Houston, Texas
Feltételek:

Kiváló angol nyelvtudás
Legálisan munkát vállalhat az USA-ban
Megfelelő képesítés és szaktudás
Teljes munkaidős szerződés vállalása
Munkakörök:

Windows system administrator
Linux system administrator
Perl software developer
Technical support representative
További részletek az alábbi címen:
www.gatorcareer.blogspot.com​Mivel előnyösek az ajánlataik és megbízható a cég (mások elmondása és utánajárás alapján, valamint saját honlapom is pl. itt hosztolom) valamint mivel nem csak helyiek vagy USA beliek jelentkezhetnek, ezért gondoltam megosztom veletek.

*Aki jelentkezik annak sok szerencsét!*


----------



## clif (2011 Július 3)

tud valaki tájekoztatni Austriai munkavállalásról ?


----------



## hunceltic (2011 Október 10)

clif írta:


> tud valaki tájekoztatni Austriai munkavállalásról ?


 A legjobb helyre írtál.
Egyébként a 7 oldalból volt kb. 5 hsz ami a témához kapcsolódott.Én se arról írok,csak hát én legalább munkát keresni jöttem ebbe a topicba.Sehol 1 k.urva info...Miért nem zárjátok le ezt a topicot?


----------



## agi006 (2011 November 7)

http://www.haesf.org nyerj egy ösztöndíjat, mint én.. nem rossz kezdetnek


----------



## Oscee (2011 November 30)

A HAESF-fel mik a tapasztalatok? Mennyire rugalmasak, gördülékenyek?
Nemrég beszéltem velük Műegyetemi külügyi börzén, de engem abszolút nem győztek meg. Úgy tűnt, hogy igazából egyrészt nem sokkal több, mint egy egyetemi ösztöndíjprogram csak több a bizonytalanság, másrészt nekem úgy tűnt, hogy ha konkrétan tudom azt a pár céget, ahova menni szeretnék, akkor kb. ugyanott vagyok, hogyha egymagam, privát úton pályázok, közvetlenül a céghez. 
Ok, tudom, papírmunkában segítenek, de az eleve nem nagy kunszt egyedül sem.

(most perpill nem tervezek HAESF pályázatot, részben a fentiek miatt, csak érdeklődöm


----------



## Evike019 (2011 December 1)

Sziasztok.Szeretnék érdeklődni,hogy 19 évesen milyen munka lehetőségeim lehetnének kint?


----------



## csatacsiga (2011 December 15)

Hali!

Annyi lenne a kérdésem, hogy odakint milyen lehetőség van gépészmérnökként elhelyezkedni? Keresett szakma? Feleségem talán kijutna egy egyetemhez postdoktori képzésre, és vele mennék...

Azt persze értem, hogy csak akkor vállalhatok munkát, ha egy cég úgymond meghív, csak azt akartam volt kérdezni, hogy itthonról van bármi esély pályázni ezekre a helyekre?


----------



## Tantohu (2013 Február 14)

Logisztikai tapasztalattal tud valaki munkát....?


----------



## guszti9823 (2013 Február 21)

mennyi pénzzel érdemes amerikába megindulni? ha ki akarok költözni...


----------



## balanzsu (2013 Március 9)

szép napot


----------



## vitai (2013 Június 5)

21 éves mechatronikai technikusi papírral rendelkező ember keresne munkát bármilyen munkakörben 
angolt magamtól 2 hónapja tanulok szóval nem sokat tudok 
[email protected]


----------



## Melitta (2015 Január 24)

*Nyári munka az Egyesült Államokban *








* Nyári munka az Egyesült Államokban - így juthatsz ki *


*900 nyári gyermektábor az Egyesült Államokban, 5600 magyar diákmunkás toborzása. Két számadat az amerikai nyári munkára közvetítő, 25 éves CCUSA eddigi eredményeiből. A szervezet csütörtökön tábori börzét tartott Budapesten. Aki lemaradt volna, az február 22-én még próbálkozhat. Mit ad a program? Hogyan zajlott a vadászat a tábori helyekért? Helyszíni riportunk.*

Kövesd híreinket, állásainkat és szólj hozzá facebook-oldalunkon ›
Csütörtök délután 14 óra magasságában már izgatott tömeg nyüzsög a hotel egyik különtermében - de csak akik időben bejutottak. A többiek még bebocsátásra várnak. Pedig az elsők közt megérkezni a CCUSA expójára sokéves tapasztalatok szerint jó előjel. 

"Általában az elsőnek érkezők állnak a legprofibb módon a programhoz. Időben jöttek, a kérdéseik alapján képben vannak és tényleg komolyan gondolják a munkát. És szinte kivétel nélkül meg is kapják a börze végére a szerződésüket"-mondja Rasovszky Miklós programkoordinátor. De azért pár gyors instrukciót is ad, mielőtt az álláskereső fiatalok bevennék a 22 nyári tábor stand-asztalaiból álló terepet. "Ha kérdeznek, bátran válaszoljatok. Lehetőség szerint ne tőmondatokban - a táborvezetőket a személyiségetek, a rátermettségetek mellett az angoltudás érdekli nagyon." Eközben egyre élénkebb a hangukat a folyosón. "És te mit dolgoztál eddig?"..."én főleg counselor-nak jelentkeznék"..."inkább valami általános gyerektábort választanék a tematikusak helyett"..."ne izgulj, ha nem jön össze a hely, akkor februárban majd újrázol" "nálad van a regisztrációs lapod?" -próbálják egymást is bátorítani a jelentkezők. 

_Rasovszky Miklós _a CCUSA magyarországi vezetője egyébként rutinos táborozó. „1994-ben először résztvevőként találkoztam a programmal, 13. éve dolgozom főállásban a szervezetnek. Nemcsak a program szervezője vagyok, hanem minden nyáron személyesen is részt veszek rajta: idén 19. alkalommal utazok egy kisebb kaliforniai táborba, ahol vívást és egyéb sportokat fogok oktatni a nyári személyzet és a több száz CCUSA résztvevő egyik magyar tagjaként” – árulja el.







*Jó angoltudás nélkül nem megy
A folyékony angoltudás fontosságát az expós forgatagban egyébként a New Hampshire-i Wicosuta Camp toborzási munkatársa, Carly Meltzen is csak megerősíteni tudja az expó első harmada után. "Napi 10 órás, konyhai kisegítő munkára várjuk a nyári táborba a fiatalokat. Én eddig 5 embert interjúztattam le, de igazán csak 1 lány felelt meg az elvárásainknak. Ő például folyékonyan beszél angolul, nagyon szimpatikus, motivált, életvidám és diák létére elég meggyőző az eddig gyermekvigyázóként szerzett munkatapasztalata is." A táborvezetők összességében elégedettek a hazai diákmunkás-felhozatallal az eddigi évek tapasztalatai alapján. Olyannyira, hogy a North Carolinában található Pinewood tábor vezetője, Ales Pytlik egyből azzal kezdi: a korábban náluk munkát vállaló magyar fiataloknak gyakorlatilag kérniük sem kell, máris örömmel adnak nekik referenciát a továbblépéshez. "Ez jól jön majd, ha az egyetem után állást keresnek. A magyar fiatalokkal kapcsolatban nagyon jók a tapasztalataink: lelkiismeretesek, szorgalmasak, felelősségteljesen állnak a munkához." Az expón reményeik szerint 7 support stuff munkakörre találhatják majd meg a legalkalmasabb pályázókat. 

Kiket keresnek a táborvezetők?






Az amerikai nyári táborokban az USA-ban végzett munka mellett a multikulturális környezetben szerzett tapasztalatokra vágyók is megtalálhatják a számításaikat. Ami a későbbi álláskeresésnél ugyancsak jó ajánlólevél. "Széles körből toborozzuk a diákokat. Nálunk egy-egy turnusban orosz, lengyel és szlovák fiatalok éppúgy megfordulnak, mint britek"-mondja már Sarah Fetternoff, a Chestnut Lake Camp munkatársa. Fetternof - hasonlóan a többi táborvezetőhöz - elsősorban terhelhetőséget és folyékony angoltudást vár a pályázóktól. Továbbá a szorgalom mellett a humorérzék is jó ajánlólevél. "A csapatunk nagyon vidám, így nálunk többnyire a hasonló hozzáállású emberek tudják majd jól érezni magukat. Ezen sok múlik, hiszen a jelentkezők bő 1,5 hónapot fognak majd a tengerentúlon tölteni"-mondja.
A kommunikáció szakostól az agrármérnökig széles a pályázói skála







Az idő előrehaladtával egyre kevesebben álldogálnak a teremben tanácstalanul - eközben viszont sorban köttetnek a szerződések. A vizuális kommunikációt tanuló Bálint, az agrármérnöknek készülő Márton és az egészségszervezői szakon tanuló Eszter például már biztos befutó: ők büszkén lobogtatják a frissen kapott, hivatalos papírokat. "Nálam arra kérdeztek rá, mi a célom ezzel az egésszel és miért szeretném, hogy felvegyenek?" -mondja Márton. "Tőlem pedig a korábbi munkatapasztalataimat kérdezték - és nagyon tetszett az interjúztatóknak, hogy 19 évesen már többször dolgoztam is hazai gyerektáborokban ezt-azt. Hamar ment, úgy 10 perc alatt le is pörgött az egész interjú"-veti közbe Bálint. 

"Úgy láttuk, hogy nem csak az angoltudás számított. Hanem az is, hogy mindketten dolgoztunk már valamit, mielőtt egyáltalán belevágnánk a külföldi munkába"-summázzák a fiúk sikeres állásinterjúik titkát. 

Mennyi pénz kapható?

Zsebpénz: Support Staff (konyhai kisegítő): 1100 USD/ 9 hét =54 munkanap. Extra napokért +45 USD/nap jár (pl. 63 munkanap = 1505 USD)
Counselor (gyermekfelügyelő, oktató, sportedző): 850-1000 USD/ 9 hét =54 munkanap. Extra napokért +35 USD/nap jár (pl. 63 munkanap = 1165-1315 USD)

„A börze végére szinte mindenki kapott munkaajánlatot” – újságolja Rasovszky Miklós. Aki most lemaradt a rendezvényről, de szívesen részt venne a programon, egy hónap múlva újra próbálkozhat. Ehhez online kell jelentkeznie a CCUSA oldalán. Ezt követi egy angol nyelvű előszűrő interjú. Aki ezen megfelelt, az részt vehet a február 22-én sorra kerülő újabb tábori börzén. Itt kilenc amerikai gyermektábor vezetője várja a fiatalokat. A mai börze tapasztalataiból ítélve nagy az esély a munkaajánlatra.

S hogy mi a jelentkezés feltétele? Természetesen minden pozícióban kell a megbízható, középfokú angoltudás. Konyhai kisegítő munka esetén hallgatói jogviszonyt is kérnek, gyermekfelügyelői, oktatói pozícióknál nem. Utóbbira tanárok, edzők, babysitterek is jelentkezhetnek.

Takács Gabriella,*


----------



## szocske42 (2015 Január 25)

Igen, kell hozza nyelvtudas, ami a vegere viszont megsokszorozodik.

Ilyet en is csinaltam annakidejen, es tok jo volt!
Akkor meg ugy adtak a vizumot, hogy a tabor utan meg vagy egy honapig ervenyes volt.
Vettem egy Amtrak berletet, es korbeutaztam az USA-t ismerosoknel szallva meg.
Ma meg erre mar van couchsurfing/bewelcome, ugye.

Akkoriban ugy volt, hogy a repuloutat fizettek (talan csak Londonbol?), a tabor alatt teljes ellatas volt, de a "megkeresett" parszaz dollarhoz azert hozza kellett tenni zsebbol is, hogy minel tartalmasabban teljen utana az egy honap. Fiatalon, diakkent meg mindig verhetetlenul olcso nyelvtanfolyam, nyaralas, vilaglatas, munkatapasztalat!


----------

